# New tape measure



## mud bud (May 7, 2010)

Just looking for input on a new tape measure concept for boarders. With the limited marketing survey done so far it seems the carpenters are more responsive to the home made prototypes they tried out. They now get to use boarders methodology for making parallel lines on plywood and lumber.
There is a drawing and short video on the kickstarter campaign page.
The shorter body version seem to be preferred by most with the double spool version coming in second because of the comfortable grip. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/garymccallum/1985674832/edit?ref=email


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Its not coming thru for me


----------



## mud bud (May 7, 2010)

*It's not coming through*

Scott maybe go to kickstarter and look. It is under the hardware subgroup titled "ergonomic multifunctional tape measure"
There is a link to the video there and a drawing from the patent application.


----------

